# Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF?*
Naturally aspirated, but technically advanced 3.2 liter narrow engine V6 make this the fastest Golf yet








Lots of aluminum, some sports seats, and lots of equipment make the R32 a very special Golf to be in.








Beautiful blue paint matches up very well with the R32. It's only available in 3dr. mind you.








Plump pipes jut out from the rather big bumper, giving the R32 an awesome sound at full throttle.








Specifications 
· VR6 3.2-litre (3189 cc) DOHC 24v V6 
· 0-100 km/h in 6.4 seconds, top speed is 247 km/h
· Fuel Economy: 11.5 l/100km
· Front Mcpherson Strut / Rear: Multi-Link Suspension
·	3-door Volkswagen Golf 
·	241 hp, 236 ft-lbs 
·	6-speed manual 
·	4MOTION (Haldex)

*Related Links*
Official R32 VWvortex Poll 
VWvortex R32 Photo Gallery
Official VWAG R32 Website 

























edit:aliengti



[Modified by gti2k, 1:09 AM 8-23-2002]


----------



## raylomas26 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

When I saw this post I was like "30k for a Golf with a styling package? Yeah, whatever...." But then I saw the specs - WOW 240hp, 6 speed 4 motion? Ok put me on the list for one, the R32 will be a candidate for "Sportscar of the Century"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1BADSUV (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Yes please, I will take one in Jazz Blue and send it directly to HPA Motorsports for a twin-turbo upgrade.


----------



## kumbang (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (FunkyBlue1.8T)*

Right now, I am even looking at putting my name down for the Mitsubishi Evo7 so, VWoa, Hurry up.


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Who cars if someone would be willing to pay $30K for this car? It will never be offered for such a price so the question is irrelevant. The 25th Anniversary GTI with 1.8T, FWD, 6-speed and Recaro interior will be $25K when it goes on offer here as the "Driver's Edition". You think VW can offer all the extra goodies for only $5K more. Not in a million years........ 


[Modified by VR6guy, 1:12 PM 2-10-2002]


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

VR6Guy u sound so negative. I mean wouldntit kick ass to have a golf with those specs here in NA. what is so unbeliavable about us vortexers shelling out maybe 30-33K for this "pipe dream"


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

The post reads "...up to 30K". The car will never make it to market for that price. Just trying to be the voice of reason here, that's all. I'm not being negative, just realistic. Carry on.........


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

Well I Just want to thank you for being the voice of reason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The post reads "...up to 30K". The car will never make it to market for that price. Just trying to be the voice of reason here, that's all. I'm not being negative, just realistic. Carry on.........[HR][/HR]​Hey Mr. Voice of Reason...








Actually the DE GTI will be priced below $23k.
Also, let's price this R32 out a little bit:
Current Jetta GLI with 24v VR6 and MQ350 six-speed trans = $22,950
Let's swap motors and figure the 3.2l is about $1000 more.
Let's swap seats and say the difference in price to go Recaros in leather for VW is $750
Let's swap the wheels and suspension and figure another $1000
4motion on the Jetta is the Haldex system which Audi charges $1650 for on the TT
Add in a bunch of aluminum trim, shift knobs, unique steering wheels etc. for an addition $500.
Total price *could* be around $27,850. This without taking into consideration what VW actually pays for the above items on a larger scale volume run. Some of the pricing above would be even less I'll bet. Throw in crash testing and EPA cert and worst case this car could still make it here for under $30k easy.
Isn't going to happen though.
-jamie


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

Hey Jamie.
Thanks for backin me up. I knew I wasn't crazy. The 30K price could be possible even slightly under it. Just like you said though, its up to VW if they want to market the car here in North America, And looking at past history of VW it doesnt look like it'll happen. Guess I'll have to be happy with the DE Gti.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by gti2k, 10:01 PM 2-12-2002]


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

February Car & Driver puts the 25th at $24,787 or $2787 over a loaded GTI 1.8T as sold in Germany. Were they planning on decontenting in some way for N. America? If so, I stand corrected but the car as sold in Europe is a $25,000 proposition if brought to market as-is. 
And as for the 3.2L, 240hp motor only being $1000 over the standard 200hp lump--whatever







Volkswagen has too much money in tight shutlines and dashboard materials to start thinking about actual performance. Let the WRXs and EvoVIIs of the world handle all that. The emphasis on "luxury for the people" and refinement has eliminated any chance of an affordable VW performance car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]February Car & Driver puts the 25th at $24,787 or $2787 over a loaded GTI 1.8T as sold in Germany. Were they planning on decontenting in some way for N. America? If so, I stand corrected but the car as sold in Europe is a $25,000 proposition if brought to market as-is. 
And as for the 3.2L, 240hp motor only being $1000 over the standard 200hp lump--whatever







Volkswagen has too much money in tight shutlines and dashboard materials to start thinking about actual performance. Let the WRXs and EvoVIIs of the world handle all that. The emphasis on "luxury for the people" and refinement has eliminated any chance of an affordable VW performance car. [HR][/HR]​There are a few items (like Climatronic and GPS/NAV) that won't being coming on our Drivers Edtion GTI. In fact with the aggressive pricing VW is going after I'll bet money the DE comes in around $22,500.
Even if the 3.2l engine was $2000 more in price it would still come in under 30k (boring out a 24v VR6 block with different internals is suddenly going to cost $2k more than the already expensive 24v VR6?) Maybe a VR6 isn't the best choice for this application then...
Its funny that Subaru suddenly introduces a complete anomally in this market segment with 225hp and AWD and suddenly *everything* else made is crap unless it has 225hp+ and AWD. Nevermind there is a Ford Focus SVT, DE GTI, Nissan Sentra SE-RV, Mini Cooper S, Acura RSX Type S, etc. etc. Those cars don't matter right?








If you want a heavy AWD system and big horsepower you know what your choices are. If you want a modern car that is nimble and quick with decent power, you also know what your choices are.
-jamie


----------



## benares (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The post reads "...up to 30K". The car will never make it to market for that price. Just trying to be the voice of reason here, that's all. I'm not being negative, just realistic. Carry on.........
Hey Mr. Voice of Reason...








Actually the DE GTI will be priced below $23k.
Also, let's price this R32 out a little bit:
Current Jetta GLI with 24v VR6 and MQ350 six-speed trans = $22,950
Let's swap motors and figure the 3.2l is about $1000 more.
Let's swap seats and say the difference in price to go Recaros in leather for VW is $750
Let's swap the wheels and suspension and figure another $1000
4motion on the Jetta is the Haldex system which Audi charges $1650 for on the TT
Add in a bunch of aluminum trim, shift knobs, unique steering wheels etc. for an addition $500.
Total price *could* be around $27,850. This without taking into consideration what VW actually pays for the above items on a larger scale volume run. Some of the pricing above would be even less I'll bet. Throw in crash testing and EPA cert and worst case this car could still make it here for under $30k easy.
Isn't going to happen though.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Jamie if you can convince VW to bring over the R32 I will make mad love to you!!!


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (benares)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Jamie if you can convince VW to bring over the R32 I will make mad love to you!!![HR][/HR]​I Dont Think Jamie Would Appreciate That!








Uh?!? I'll just say thanks alot and click on your sponsors more. Sounds Good OK! And if your Ever In Southeastern PA, You get a free dinner at my pops pizzeria!!
Come On Jamie There Is Some Real Incentive There. LOL I Promise no "Mad Love"












[Modified by gti2k, 1:21 AM 8-23-2002]


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
There are a few items (like Climatronic and GPS/NAV) that won't being coming on our Drivers Edtion GTI. In fact with the aggressive pricing VW is going after I'll bet money the DE comes in around $22,500.
Its funny that Subaru suddenly introduces a complete anomally in this market segment with 225hp and AWD and suddenly *everything* else made is crap unless it has 225hp+ and AWD. Nevermind there is a Ford Focus SVT, DE GTI, Nissan Sentra SE-RV, Mini Cooper S, Acura RSX Type S, etc. etc. Those cars don't matter right?









-jamie[HR][/HR]​Just as I suspected, a de-contented Driver's Edition for this market. No climatronic, no GPS, different headlights, minor interior changes. Watch those Recaros and 18" RCs vanish before your very eyes..........
Funny, I don't recall implying that every car with performance pretensions at or under $30K aside from the WRX and Evo7 is "crap". Not at all. It is a simple truth that VW is not equipped nor motivated to compete in that niche, that's all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just as I suspected, a de-contented Driver's Edition for this market. No climatronic, no GPS, different headlights, minor interior changes. Watch those Recaros and 18" RCs vanish before your very eyes..........
Funny, I don't recall implying that every car with performance pretensions at or under $30K aside from the WRX and Evo7 is "crap". Not at all. It is a simple truth that VW is not equipped nor motivated to compete in that niche, that's all.[HR][/HR]​You are correct, VW isn't motivated to compete with very niche models like the WRX and EVO VII.
What I don't understand is that if you are truly interested in performance, why you are upset about some minor cosmetic and non-performance items that were left off the DE GTI in the interest of cost savings? I think the important part is that the car is coming with all the performance items intact.
-jamie


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

I am indeed inerested in performance. That is why it's likely that I'll never buy another VW again. I only called out the $23,000 DE as being "decontented" to defend my original position that if VW brought the 25th to market here in the states AS IS, it would be a $25,000 car. It then follows that the R32 would not in a million years even be able to be sold here for under $30,000. I still stand by my opinion.
As for VW not being interested in competing with "very niche vehicles " as you put it, I say BS. What of the very focus of this thread--the R32? What of the Beetle RSi? I'd say those are niche products in anyone's mind. VW is just not interested in bringing those products to market in this country. Furthermore, VW isn't going after the same niche as Mitsu and Subaru even across the pond, namely high-performance for reasonable dollars. The Beetle RSi sold for, what, the equivalent of $80,000 usd? Puh-lease










[Modified by VR6guy, 9:28 AM 2-12-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As for VW not being interested in competing with "very niche vehicles " as you put it, I say BS. What of the very focus of this thread--the R32? What of the Beetle RSi? I'd say those are niche products in anyone's mind. VW is just not interested in bringing those products to market in this country. Furthermore, VW isn't going after the same niche as Mitsu and Subaru even across the pond, namely high-performance for reasonable dollars. The Beetle RSi sold for, what, the equivalent of $80,000 usd? Puh-lease







[HR][/HR]​My point was more that VWoA is not interested in selling very expensive niche vehicles like the Beetle RSI or R32 because they are just too expensive to sell in this market. Not to mention that Volkswagen doesn't have any factory backed FIA Rally connection to be made that helps market those types of vehicles (and provide parts to raid). Only two Japanese manufacturers are playing in this market segment. I don't see any of the manufacturers out there scrambling to jump on this bandwagon. Even across the pond in the past it has been a battle between Mitsubishi and Subaru and that's it. What is my motivation as a manufacturer to get involved in competing with these two cars?
I can understand your (and others) frustration that VW isn't offering a WRX competitor, but I can also understand why VW isn't touching this with a ten foot pole. It is a huge risk with little benefit to VWoA for a market segment with only two competing vehicles. For you personally, you want a high-horsepower AWD vehicle and you really only have two choices unless you want to spend more than $30k.
Otherwise I think the DE GTI (and a lot of other great new cars in that segment) offer decent performance for the money.
-jamie


----------



## benares (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

Jamie,
would it be possible for VW to create something of an aftermarket catalog for those who want these bits and pieces? Like sell a 4-motion conversion, recaro seats, chip programming, etc. That way they don't have to risk selling whole cars. And if they can't trust their technicians to do the work, have VWoA handpick a specific garage in each state that IS qualified to do the work.


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (benares)*

The Golf R32 is supposed to retail for around 35k € here, that´s 30500 US$ at the actual exchange rate and includes 16% taxes.


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Eolair)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Golf R32 is supposed to retail for around 35k € here, that´s 30500 US$ at the actual exchange rate and includes 16% taxes.[HR][/HR]​Wow You Lucky Bahstad's!!! Are you from the UK or Europe?


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I would be all over it, but only 240 Horsepower from a 3.2L, 24 valve VR6, I think it should be closer to 300+ HP especially if they are making it a 4motion. If we really want to compete with the M3 then let's put up some numbers. This motor is also supposed to be in the Audi A3 when it debuts here in the states in 2003.
Anthony


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Golf R32 is supposed to retail for around 35k € here, that´s 30500 US$ at the actual exchange rate and includes 16% taxes.
Wow You Lucky Bahstad's!!! Are you from the UK or Europe?














[HR][/HR]​Germany


----------



## benares (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Eolair)*

Does anyone know the name of those wheels?? They are gorgeous?? They are like OZ Superturismos. Can anyone tell me the name?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (benares)*

I know they are so buttery sweet.!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Remove the following and sell it to me for $25K:
Power/heated seats
MFA
Leather
17" wheels at $300 a pop (I'll buy my own)
Integral fogs (don't work worth crap anyway)
Rear sunshade
Monsoon
DRLs


----------



## Grady (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (benares)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jamie,
would it be possible for VW to create something of an aftermarket catalog for those who want these bits and pieces? Like sell a 4-motion conversion, recaro seats, chip programming, etc. That way they don't have to risk selling whole cars. And if they can't trust their technicians to do the work, have VWoA handpick a specific garage in each state that IS qualified to do the work.[HR][/HR]​VWoA doesn't need to; that's why there's the aftermarket.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (benares)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know the name of those wheels?? They are gorgeous?? They are like OZ Superturismos. Can anyone tell me the name?[HR][/HR]​OZ Superturismos is the name. I read that from the article.
I would really love to see a car like this come to NA (however unlikely that is). After seeing companies like Nissan offer a high performance car (the new Z) for a reasonable price of ~$26k, I really wish VW would do the same.


----------



## RacerXXX85 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Gelly)*

Roll out the fenders a little more, put a jetta front end on it, paint it silver and slap a GTI badge on it. I'LL buy one







Lightening it up would help some too
Heavy a$$ A4's


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (RacerXXX85)*

what would a gti badge change seriously?


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You are correct, VW isn't motivated to compete with very niche models like the WRX and EVO VII.[HR][/HR]​Not motivated...???? VW is as motivated to make a name in racing as is any other smart and reputable automotve company...I just frankly don't think it could compete without spending way too much money.


----------



## RacerXXX85 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what would a gti badge change seriously?[HR][/HR]​I understand your questioning me
VW GTI used to mean something nowa days you can get some slug with a GTI badge on it 
exmple: 2.0 in a heavy a$$ car. I will never call those a GTI maby a GT but never a GTI
GTI's used to mean power and perfomance Like the A1's and early A2's
So my point being make the fastest Golf and Call it the GTI with no exceptions


----------



## Kafka (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (RacerXXX85)*

I wonder how heavy this bitch gonna be?
3400lbs?


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Kafka)*

What he said! ^^^
I'll bet there will be slightly more than 1000 GTI DEs to reach our shores...I'd consider buying one, but don't want to be the victim of incessant dealer gouging that is sure to be part of buying any limited edition VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The 3000 lb VW (new models) is becoming extinct (weight is the enemy).


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Electron Man)*

If you want all that, you can come down here to Mexico.. The Beetle RSI is already in some dealerships...
I think it is the same car only in Beetle form, right?
Expensive as hell, thou...


----------



## percarps (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

Audi should forget about the hassle of importing the A3/S3 and just let VW send the R32 to North America with the essentials. Give us the 4 Motion, 6 speed and High output VR6 without the sunroof, leather and climate control.


----------



## cdigi (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (percarps)*

VW needs to compete with the WRX and EVOs of the world. I'd sacrifice a bit of performance to have the nicer interior and better over all fit and finish of the VW. I can't shell out 60G's for an M3 and the upcoming S4 won't be much cheaper. VW needs a higher performing vehicle in its lineup and the R32 just may fit the bill. I'm holding off buying a new car for a couple of years just to see what is coming out. I have a funny feeling there will be a WRX STI parked out in front of my house if VW doesn't bring over something that excites me. 30K for the R32? Sounds like a no-brainer to me.


[Modified by cdigi, 11:40 AM 2-22-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (cdigi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a funny feeling there will be a WRX STI parked out in front of my house if VW doesn't bring over something that excites me. 30K for the R32?[HR][/HR]​I dont blame you at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It sucks that VW wont offer a true sports car with a warranty


----------



## cdigi (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

Who knows? Maybe the'll get some ball$ and make a new Corrado. I have 60K miles on my care and all of this stuff is starting to go wrong. It's a bit irritating to say the least and it makes me wonder about VW's quality. Also, I should not have to spend $10,000 in mods to make my car go fast. Maybe I'm expecting too much.

[Modified by cdigi, 10:53 AM 2-25-2002]


[Modified by cdigi, 10:53 AM 2-25-2002]


----------



## Dubster (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

What is it with the fascination of AWD in a performance oriented Golf? Don't get me wrong... it would be nice for those snowy days here in Colorado but for performance, give me FWD or RWD with good suspension tuning. I wouldn't want all that extra weight with a mere 240hp and I wouldn't want to spend the big bucks on an HPA turbo upgrade for it. I'd rather just buy a 993 Turbo and bypass all the R32 nonsense if all I want is performance. NA is lucky that the 24V GTI is coming in FWD only. Otherwise, it wouldn't even touch the competition.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Dubster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is it with the fascination of AWD in a performance oriented Golf? Don't get me wrong... it would be nice for those snowy days here in Colorado but for performance, give me FWD or RWD with good suspension tuning. I wouldn't want all that extra weight with a mere 240hp and I wouldn't want to spend the big bucks on an HPA turbo upgrade for it. I'd rather just buy a 993 Turbo and bypass all the R32 nonsense if all I want is performance. NA is lucky that the 24V GTI is coming in FWD only. Otherwise, it wouldn't even touch the competition. [HR][/HR]​but for people who live in PA or NY where the winter is a bitch, the AWD would be god sent. I mean im not looking for a ferrari just a very stylish hatchback with decent power and awd. I dont care about smoking vettes, and stangs, just your typical celica and or civic, rsx. The R32 would just be a nice all around daily driver. And in the future if the mood were to strike me, I would bolt on a turbo and go nuts.








btw thanks for your post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by aliengti, 5:23 PM 2-25-2002]


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Dubster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is it with the fascination of AWD in a performance oriented Golf? Don't get me wrong... it would be nice for those snowy days here in Colorado but for performance, give me FWD or RWD with good suspension tuning. I wouldn't want all that extra weight with a mere 240hp and I wouldn't want to spend the big bucks on an HPA turbo upgrade for it. I'd rather just buy a 993 Turbo and bypass all the R32 nonsense if all I want is performance. NA is lucky that the 24V GTI is coming in FWD only. Otherwise, it wouldn't even touch the competition. [HR][/HR]​In my opinion, anyone who's driven two versions of the same car with and without AWD will realise for themself what a good idea the AWD really is.
Yeah...it adds weight...but:
No wheelspin, just traction. EDL, TCS and all the other traction conrtol programs are fine...but they all cut power in someway...AWD does not...all the power all the time.
No understeer...(well, very little anyway) even in a heavy Golf 4 platformed car...the AWD just dials it out.
No vague washy feeling midway through a corner...just dedication to grip and stick to the chosen line.
And all of the above in pretty much all weathers...I'm sure that if you were able to try similarly engined cars in the same bodyshell with and without AWD, you'd be a convert too...I never really saw the need for AWD until I'd compared back to back...it really is night and day...to me anyway.
And remember, it's not power that causes wheelspin, it's torque...and more torque equals more traction problems...even more reason to employ AWD.
Glen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In my opinion, anyone who's driven two versions of the same car with and without AWD will realise for themself what a good idea the AWD really is.
Yeah...it adds weight...but:
No wheelspin, just traction. EDL, TCS and all the other traction conrtol programs are fine...but they all cut power in someway...AWD does not...all the power all the time.
No understeer...(well, very little anyway) even in a heavy Golf 4 platformed car...the AWD just dials it out.
No vague washy feeling midway through a corner...just dedication to grip and stick to the chosen line.
And all of the above in pretty much all weathers...I'm sure that if you were able to try similarly engined cars in the same bodyshell with and without AWD, you'd be a convert too...I never really saw the need for AWD until I'd compared back to back...it really is night and day...to me anyway.
And remember, it's not power that causes wheelspin, it's torque...and more torque equals more traction problems...even more reason to employ AWD.
Glen.[HR][/HR]​Couldn't Have Said It Better My Self


----------



## cdigi (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

FWD doesn't belong in a performance oriented car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (cdigi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FWD doesn't belong in a performance oriented car. [HR][/HR]​I second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anton_box (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

that is really nice i like it a lot


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

Does anyone know how much weight the awd system adds? (Haldex, or whatever the heck VW uses...)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Gelly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know how much weight the awd system adds? (Haldex, or whatever the heck VW uses...)[HR][/HR]​I think gizmopop will know the exact weight. But I'm guessing for total weight of car it should be around 3200 lbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I think someone just voted, and bumped this thread! Good For You!
God I Love This Car!! Oh Well VW wont bring it here anytime sonn. We All Have Dreams I Guess


----------



## Evilbeetle (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I would pay up to $28,000 and not a penny more.
Increase the power to 270 hp and I'll pay $30K.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Evilbeetle)*

I am glad to see this topic is still alive...
a couple of bits of info, 
the GOLF R32 weighs 30 lbs less than the AUDI TT 225 quattro. 
It has 240 hp vs 225 in the TT.the TT does 0-60 in 6.2 officially.this car should be in the mid 5 sec. to 60 range.
We've done the polls before and a good 78 % of us vortexers would buy this car at the aforementioned price.(The poll ran in the mkIV forum,and over 600 people responded in total.)We know the price of the car as sold in germany and the equivalent is $30,000 ie. the price point.We know that the competition will have similar performing/priced cars out in this market(North America)within the next 2 years(WRX-STI,EVO VII,350Z,RX8,RSX TYPE R...and cars already here S2000, Z3).We know it took the combined efforts of the vortex and vw 2 years to bring the 337,and changes to the vw's current lineup.
I believe that if the same effort that brought us the 337 is applied to this car,we could have here in two years,giving vw enough time to certify this car for use in North America,something they will be doing anyway as most of the components will find they way into the mkV lineup.
VW of Germany is building 5000 of these GOLFS for the european market,I believe they can build an extra 1000 or so for us.
Again, do not call this car a GTI,I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers as to what a gti means to them.IT IS A GOLF. vw does not sell GTI'S with 4 motion anywhere.
They do sell 2 door GOLFS(virtually indistinguishable from a GTI) with 4 motion.
And once again(because I have posted this in other like mannered topics)Every other european marque sells performance oriented versions of their cars in the U.S. even luxury oriented MB.And a great deal of them sell them for than $5000 more than the top of the line model it is based on.
Let's get this car over here.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am glad to see this topic is still alive...
a couple of bits of info, 
the GOLF R32 weighs 30 lbs less than the AUDI TT 225 quattro. 
It has 240 hp vs 225 in the TT.the TT does 0-60 in 6.2 officially.this car should be in the mid 5 sec. to 60 range.
We've done the polls before and a good 78 % of us vortexers would buy this car at the aforementioned price.(The poll ran in the mkIV forum,and over 600 people responded in total.)We know the price of the car as sold in germany and the equivalent is $30,000 ie. the price point.We know that the competition will have similar performing/priced cars out in this market(North America)within the next 2 years(WRX-STI,EVO VII,350Z,RX8,RSX TYPE R...and cars already here S2000, Z3).We know it took the combined efforts of the vortex and vw 2 years to bring the 337,and changes to the vw's current lineup.
I believe that if the same effort that brought us the 337 is applied to this car,we could have here in two years,giving vw enough time to certify this car for use in North America,something they will be doing anyway as most of the components will find they way into the mkV lineup.
VW of Germany is building 5000 of these GOLFS for the european market,I believe they can build an extra 1000 or so for us.
Again, do not call this car a GTI,I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers as to what a gti means to them.IT IS A GOLF. vw does not sell GTI'S with 4 motion anywhere.
They do sell 2 door GOLFS(virtually indistinguishable from a GTI) with 4 motion.
And once again(because I have posted this in other like mannered topics)Every other european marque sells performance oriented versions of their cars in the U.S. even luxury oriented MB.And a great deal of them sell them for than $5000 more than the top of the line model it is based on.
Let's get this car over here.







[HR][/HR]​good reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think with enough interested vortexers and jamie whispering in mr. neumans ear ...i think it is possible to get this car in NA


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (joeZX6)*

With the Evo7 and WRX STi around the bend, and the possibility of the Civic and RSX Type R's heading over, Volkswagen is going to be left in the dust fast if they don't increase the power. I mean, by the time the Golf R32 is able to hit the market, they may as well just make it the top-level GTI







and keep the _base_ GTI at or above 200hp.. or bring the Polo GTI with a 180hp 1.8T, whichever...
BTW, gizmopop... woohoo you live in Miami also (I'm in Kendall)... I have got to see your GTI 337 the second you get it!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (ASurroca)*

Sure thing...








Getting my new car is about all I think of these days....


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

That's $65k AUD. I would pay it, but my wife doesn't want to drive a manual. Doh!








I think the R32 is beautiful. The concern for me though, is the suspension. Would you have to upgrade the dampers after spending so much money? I recall the standard suspension on the VR6 was crap. Hopefully, this vehicle being more purposeful would not need to be touched. Except for the installation of a supercharger that is...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (mdt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's $65k AUD. I would pay it, but my wife doesn't want to drive a manual. Doh!








I think the R32 is beautiful. The concern for me though, is the suspension. Would you have to upgrade the dampers after spending so much money? I recall the standard suspension on the VR6 was crap. Hopefully, this vehicle being more purposeful would not need to be touched. Except for the installation of a supercharger that is...[HR][/HR]​Well if it was designed by VW Motorsports I would think that the suspension would be tweaked to please the beastly motor.
No?


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

even if it does make it here, i'll still smoke it in my 2.0h so slow! jk, i would love to see this car, vw really needs to get some engines with more umph over here
i'd like to see a w8 in a jetta


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (timmybgood)*

I've just been down to my local VW dealer and given them a deposit cheque for $1000 for the R32. I'm the first in the queue so as soon as it hits the docks I'm in for a test drive. They don't bank my cheque unless I want to buy it. I don't buy it unless I'm happy with the handling. Good deal eh? Can't wait.
Anyone know what 4 wheel drive system the 4 motion has, is it the Haldex system, same as on the audi? I understand that this system is front wheel drive until the front wheels slip and then the rear wheels assume drive. Not sure I like that.
What horse power improvements do you reckon you can get from upgrading the airfilter, exhaust and chip? It's hard to say, given that they haven't released it yet, but given that Audi reckon they can get 280hp from the same engine in their anticipated new S3 the R32 doesn't sound as though it's being stretched.
I would say a full exhaust, Carbon Dynamic Airbox and chip might take it from 240hp to 260 or so.


----------



## Hoser59 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

i don't know why all you american guys are worrying about the price of that car, $30k american? that's like $45K in Canada...time to start cashing in my beer bottles


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Hoser59)*

Be patient fellow vortexers! VW will almost definitely bring the next generation A5 Golf over with the 3.2L VR6 240hp engine in the GTI/GLX models to replace the 2.8L VR6. There are even talks about dropping in the W8 in the A5 Golf R! The A5 Golf will arrive late next year as a 2004. Prices should be only slightly higher than now.


[Modified by W8, 6:30 PM 4-19-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (W8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Be patient fellow vortexers! VW will almost definitely bring the next generation A5 Golf over with the 3.2L VR6 240hp engine in the GTI/GLX models to replace the 2.8L VR6. There are even talks about dropping in the W8 in the A5 Golf R! The A5 Golf will arrive late next year as a 2004. Prices should be only slightly higher than now.
[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the reassurance W8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I really want the 3.2L VR6 AWD format in the Golf!


----------



## Anton_box (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

that would be nice


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (W8)*

Why would anyone want the w8 in a golf platform. That is like adding a anchor to a light car. "Oh nice sports car, here is you lead brick, I bet it will handle as good as a camaro!"


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (nynoah)*

VW's 4.0L W8 is actually not as heavy as you think -- it's 190 kg (418 lbs.), or only about 100 lbs. more than the 3.2L VR6. In fact, it's lighter than the 2.7L V6 Biturbo in the S4 (hence Audi going to a V8 for the next S4).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (W8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW's 4.0L W8 is actually not as heavy as you think -- it's 190 kg (418 lbs.), or only about 100 lbs. more than the 3.2L VR6. In fact, it's lighter than the 2.7L V6 Biturbo in the S4 (hence Audi going to a V8 for the next S4).[HR][/HR]​wow!







you make a good point w8! No wonder the S4 is going 8 cyl.


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

Does 30K include the dealer mark-ups inherent in a car like this? You know what I'm talking about, if not, go ask the Acura dealer man how much he will take for a new RSX type S. 
Buyers always get gouged on cars like this, at least until they've been out for a while.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Me109)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does 30K include the dealer mark-ups inherent in a car like this? You know what I'm talking about, if not, go ask the Acura dealer man how much he will take for a new RSX type S. 
Buyers always get gouged on cars like this, at least until they've been out for a while.[HR][/HR]​RSX Type S's aren't in demand like they used to be...(last time I passed by my VW dealer(they sell acuras as well) there were plenty of rsx-s on the lot)
Vw generally sells it's cars for msrp.( i say generally because several of those california dealers are doing serious markup on the 337's)


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

If they make the R32 into production. This could mean a Golf based car in WRC.







As far as I see it, the Skoda Octavia replaced the Seat Cordoba. Anyways...
Does anyone know if they plan to make it a production car? Cause I cant wait to get my hands on one in Portugal!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Euro Dude)*

I believe the R32 is being sold in Germany, UK, and Mexico. They are being sold as a special edition models, like the Beetle RSI.
Yeah I know, It Sucks for us Yanks!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I believe the R32 is being sold in Germany, UK, and Mexico. They are being sold as a special edition models, like the Beetle RSI.
Yeah I know, It Sucks for us Yanks!







[HR][/HR]​Ill guess Ill have to get my dads friend to buy it, and then send it to me over in Portugal hehe


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

More like " would you be allowed..."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vuu16v)*

That would be nice if he could get one like that. He would be the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBODIESEL (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

240hp?







not enuf for me i want 400


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I'm really feeling that front bumper cover. Anyone know if this bumper can be obtained now and whereabouts? NICE!!!


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

FOR SURE HELL YAH!
imeantonotlockthosewords


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (SurrealGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm really feeling that front bumper cover. Anyone know if this bumper can be obtained now and whereabouts? NICE!!![HR][/HR]​ http://www.rpi-equipped.com 
close.....
Rieger-









Mattig-


----------



## DubAllStar (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

oh please please please please, I would live in a cardboard box to finance that thing. Wow, 240hp, 4Motion, and those wheels oooooooooooooooh. I want I want I want!!!!!


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (DubAllStar)*

I'd pay $28k if it outperformed the WRX STi, EVO VII, and came really close the the Audi S4. At the end of the day the car is still a GOLF. $30k is a bit much, me thinks










[Modified by Meaney, 9:11 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Meaney)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd pay $28k if it outperformed the WRX STi, EVO VII, and came really close the the Audi S4. At the end of the day the car is still a GOLF. $30k is a bit much, me thinks









[Modified by Meaney, 9:11 PM 5-14-2002][HR][/HR]​You mean the current S4? MY friend with his stock TT 225 was always right on S4's asses when he would run them.the GOLF R32 has more hp than the TT and weighs less than the TT, surely the GOLF will match if not beat the current S4. There are no guarantees that it will outperform a WRX STI or EVO out of the box, but there are no guarantees that the WRX STI and EVO will make it here for $28 thou either.
The logic behind the R32 is this, BMW sells M versions of its cars that usually go $8000 to $10,000 more than the regular top of the line car.Same goes for MB with AMG,an audi w the S (and RS series in europe). you wouldn't pay $6000 more than a GTI GLX(approximately $23 to $25 thou) for a Super GOLF?


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

for 30k I could buy a Cooper Mini for 20k, and drop 10k into it.... making it a WHOLE lot more bad arss than any new vw.... or even better, buy an old Mini for oh say 3-5k and have 25k to drop into it.


[Modified by Mbiggy, 11:59 AM 5-19-2002]


----------



## EvilRocco (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I would sell my soul for it.


----------



## DutchVR6Racer (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (EvilRocco)*

Nice Sportpipes
















New front logo








Release price in Europe € 40.450


----------



## snoopy's corrado (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

It is with V-6,they never anything about VR6 engine on the new R32.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (snoopy's corrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It is with V-6,they never anything about VR6 engine on the new R32.[HR][/HR]​It is a 3.2 liter VR6, our 24V 2.8 VR6 is referred to as the V6 in europe,(check vw's German site if you don't believe me.)also check the other posts on this car in vortex,the ones with newslinks, you'll se reference the narrow 15 degree V.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

Yeah, I think I'd pay that for the R32, unless I went for a loaded Cooper S for less.
The R32 looks much nicer than the tired silver 1.8T GTIs that are a dime a dozen, and a smooth VR6 sounds way nicer than a turbo four IMO.
bring it!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (spongebob_squarepants)*

Yeah....I'll buy one! VWOA better get on the ball and bring this over to the USA before I go get an EVO. Up here in Detroit when we have snow on the ground AWD would be much nicer than FWD. In the summer AWD would be fun to play with Mustangs and Camaros.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (mr_e1974)*

<flamesuit> $30,000?







Let's see, what brand new cars can I buy for that?
EVO VII
WRX STI
350Z
RX-8
S2000
IS300
Possible rebadged Holden Monaro
Are you going to tell me that this VW will outperform any one of these? This car will be similar to the RSI Beetle if I'm not mistaken. Every comment on that one was about how fast it *wasn't*







That's what you gotta love about Euro publications - they tell it like it is. Sorry, if this car came over here, it wouldn't get very high on my spopping list for next year. For $30,000, it doesn't hold ground against the competition's offerings. VW's are getting too expensive (I saw a 24V [email protected]$28,000







) 
I refuse to be a brand Nazi
</flamesuit>


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (nynoah)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why would anyone want the w8 in a golf platform. That is like adding a anchor to a light car. "Oh nice sports car, here is you lead brick, I bet it will handle as good as a camaro!"[HR][/HR]​a stock LT1 or LS1 Camaro will hand any production VW it's a$$ in every catagory including... handling. Don't believe me? Go drive one. Then compare the rattles between the 2.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
EVO VII
WRX STI
350Z
RX-8
S2000
IS300
Possible rebadged Holden Monaro
Are you going to tell me that this VW will outperform any one of these? This car will be similar to the RSI Beetle if I'm not mistaken. 
[HR][/HR]​The R32 is more like the Audi S3 than the Beetle RSI...the R32 is not handmade, nor has it all the expensive carbon parts, nor the bucket seats.
It's a capable road car...
But...the R32 will be able to out perform the IS300...the S3 can..so I would expect the R32 to do so also.
The Honda S2000 is a great drivers car in dry conditions...and a little, how shall we say...'difficult' when it's wet!
In the real world, in all conditions, all year round, an R32 will be able to stick with or beat an S2000. Don't believe me? Try taking on a S2000 on a wet day in Jan! The S3 copes very well...so will the R32.
I wouldn't like to comment on the RX8 / 350Z as we don't get them yet...
But like you say...anybody tho honestly believes that a R32 will be able to keep up with an Evo VII or WRX STI at anything below 100MPH, is seriuosly kidding themselves...the R32 won't even be close.
The S3 isn't...and even with a bit more power & torque...the R32 won't be playing the same game.
Once the speeds get over 100MPH, the R32 should be able to pull back on the Japanese Rally Specials, as their barn door aerodynamics start to show...at 130-140+ MPH the R32 will reel them back in...I know my S3 will!
But anyone looking for a EvoVII or STI in a VW bodyshell should look elsewhere...the R32 won't be all that.


[Modified by Ess Three, 8:19 AM 6-17-2002]


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

EVO VII and WRX STI are basically street versions of their WRC counterparts.
In a recent magazine article, the european versions of both these vehicles were tested as possible cars coming to North America.the EVO did a sub 5 second 0-60 pass(no surprise there)this was the 276 hp version(







)The EVO also carreid an estimated price of $37,000.
The WRX STI(about 250 hp) did a 5.5 sec 0-60 pass(







) The one we have on sale now(227hp) does 0-60 in 5.7 sec. My friend in his TT 225 has run dead even with the WRX til about 100 mph after the TT just pulls away.(from the factory a 225 TT does 6.2 sec 0-60)The R32 has a better power to weight ratio than the TT(VW always posts conservative estimates)I think a race between an R32 and the WRX STI will be a drivers race.
The 350Z has a factory estimate of sub 6 seconds...wait for the reviews for this one...also the price ranges from $26,000-$38,000.
Mazda estimates a 6 second flat 0-60 for the RX-8. Again this car isn't on sale yet so anything here is pure speculation,but from what has been previewed so far the power curve will be similar to an S2000.
The S2000 yeah it has amazing acceleration(sub 6 second 0-60,sub 15 1/4 mile), when you launch from way up high in the rev range.(you want to do this on a normal everyday basis? That's fine so long as you have the beans to pay for it). You miss your launch and you get 4 cylinder accord performance.
The IS300? that $28,000 Jetta GLX 24V will have a field day with the IS300,(acceleration wise anyway)1/4 mile on a Jetta GLX 24V tiptronic w/air intake,and exhaust 14.6,check the 24v tech forum for the timeslip.
When GM decides to bring a rebadge Holden i'll worry about it.
I don't think the R32 needs to outperform ALL of those cars, VWs, if most magazine test are to be believed, perform above average against the competition.Which one of those cars outperforms all the others in every category(braking, handling, acceleration, ergonomics, amenities, storage space...)?
All the magazines including the Euro ones i've seen never did their own tests on the Beetle RSI, they only used VW's published numbers.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*








just trying to stirr up the pot a bit. You can safely assume that the RX-8 and the 350Z will be nothing short of amazing, and they are coming soon. That's why I included them. I've read reviews; the RX-8 is said to be much stiffer (with absence of a B pillar, too) and handle better than the FD car, which is said to be the best handler of the 90's Janapese sports cars, period. The 350Z is looking very good, too, and the enthusiast's version will be priced at about $29,000. Both are on next years' shopping list.
<puts mag racer suit on>The EVO VII can run a 13.4 1/4 mile stock, and an STI can run 13.5 (both Euro cars). How fast is that? right on an LS1's tail, which is nothing short of a big, ugly rocketship







The fastest VW 1.8T timeslip i've seen is a [email protected], and that car was quite modified. I'll bet on the R32 hitting a high, high 14.
The current WRX runs a 14.3 on average, so if your buddy ran dead even with one in his TT, then I bet the other guy couldn't drive so well. no offense to your buddy, just saying







I'd have a hard time believing a 3600lbl car with a peaky 225hp engine can run better than a low 15 stock...
</puts mag racer suit on>Anyway, there's a whole hell of a lot more to performance than straight line. That's why I included the IS300, which can stick right to a 330i's a$$. and the S2000 was included for this reason as well. The Holden I included because, well, I believe they've announced official plans to bring it. Of course prolly not for 2 years.
Most enthusiasts put their cars away for the winter, so I'm not worried about snow traction. (but really, put a good set of snow tires on anything and you shouldn't have to think twice about it) My whole point is that for $30,000 I can get a better car. now, if the R32 topped out at, say $24,000 (which BTW is the adjusted price of a new 1993 SLC) then that's a whole different story!











[Modified by allan r, 8:50 AM 6-17-2002]


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

Allan r,I know the 350Z and the RX8 are going to be some sick cars(believe when I tell you I was a credit report shy of owning a 94 RX-7 about 4 years ago)and I am glad to see cars of this caliber of performance making a comeback,and being reasonably priced.
3600lbs and peaky 225 hp does not accurately describe a TT. the TT 225 quattro weighs a little more than 3300 lbs. It is very comparable to North American WRX.
the power in the 225 1.8T is definately not peaky.maximun torque is available at 2000 rpm. The TT 225 is a solid sub 15 sec car.
I don't see how you estimate the R32 at a high high 14 in the 1/4. A 12V GTI can do a 15.0 1/4 mile average is 15.2-6. A 24V Jetta GLX tiptronic with a neuspeed air filter and exhaust did a 14.6 to the 1/4 mile. The R32 has initial launch traction advantage(AWD vs FWD) and the horspower advantage(241 hp vs 201+) which should negate the weight disadvantage(3000+ vs 3300 lbs+) not to mention transmission advantage,you don't think the R32 can at least match a 14.6?


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

we had a 225 TT roadster in our service dept. about a month ago. weight as i recall was 3600lbls.
I think stock, a 14.6 would be pushing it for the R32. A 330i w/ 220 hp runs a 14.8, and BMW's are known to out-perform their similar competition from the hugely flat torque curve and excellent gearing. I guess I'd have to see it. I don't like to over-estimate, so that's why I said 15 flat. Maybe a couple tenths faster at best - and I haven't heard of any stock 12V VR6's run a 15 flat.
Oh, and I've been close to buying a few RX-7's myself - one just recently. I like 'em a lot


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

http://www.audiusa.com/features_spe...26_modelId-15_status-P_countrycode-1_,00.html
follow this link to audi's website and you will find the wieght of the TT 225 quattro which is 3274 lbs.(the R32 weighs 30 lbs less,pictures from the Essen auto show showed the specs for the GOlF R32)
The R32 specs out like an E36 M3 I would expect similar performance figures.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

http://www.audiusa.com/features_spe...26_modelId-16_status-P_countrycode-1_,00.html
Follow THIS link to see the specs of the 225 TT ROADSTER which I was referring to, and you'll find the weight listed there at 
quote:[HR][/HR]
Curb weight (lbs)
225 hp, quattro®: 3472
[HR][/HR]​Add a few options, and you get the 3600 lbl car we had at our dealership a few weeks back. They also list 0-60 time of 
quote:[HR][/HR]
225 hp
0-60 in seconds: 6.7
[HR][/HR]​which couldn't possibly make it run faster than a 15 flat.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

Dude,come on now that's the roadster. of course it is going to weigh more than the coupe, you can't base the accelaration arguement on the Roadster's weight and times.
Maybe I should have been more specific in mentioning my friend has the TT 225 coupe.
And I just looked at one of Subaru's ads for the WRX saying it does 0-60 in 6.4 secs. Now you and I both know that isn't the case and the U.S. WRX can do 0-60 quicker than that.
Can't give the Audi the same window of manufacturers vs test performance?
Yes the TT roadster does 0-60 in 6.7 according to audi and 6.6 according to Road and Track.it also does according to Road and Track 14.8 1/4 mile.There are a few reasons why 0-60 time isn't as important as the quarter mile for the TT. 
0-60 is a time to speed measurement, ie the time it takes a car to reach 60 mph, it is not a time to distance measurement. 
Example a 911 turbo will not take the same distance to reach 60 mph as does a chevy cavalier(we're talking stock here)for that matter the same time.
Another thing that applies to the TT is that it is a 6 speed transmission,and often times a car with a 6 speed will not reach 60 mph in second gear,requiring a shift to the next gear, that shift adds time to the 0-60 measurement. So 0-60 says little about how far a car has traveled.
The 1/4 mile is a time to distance measurement(with the mph thrown in there as well)basically how long it took the car to travel the distance. As you mentioned the WRX does around a 14.2-3 1/4 mile,and the TT Roadster which you mentioned weighs 3472-3600 lbs. and does 14.8 1/4 mile. The TT coupe weighs 200-400 lbs less than the roadster, that is a significant amount.that would place the TT 225 coupe at a mid to low 14's 1/4 mile.You will also remember i said they were even till about 100 mph, check the speed of the WRX at the 1/4 mile , it will most likely be at or around 100 mph by that time. I also said that afterwards he pulled away from the WRX, so given 2 different drivers,the outcome between a TT 225 coupe and a U.S. WRX is up for grabs.
Now how does all this relate to the GOLF R32 ? It weighs less than the TT 225 coupe, it has more hp and torque than the TT...So it should be faster than the TT.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

honestly, I don't give a rat's a$$ about 0-60 times. IMO it's a worthless 'standard'. Unfortunately, that's all auto manufacturers give us, so that's all I had to go on. (without wasting time digging for more)
So possibly the R32 Golf will be faster than the TT. It wasn't my beginning point. Point is that for the going price of an R32 (if it would actually come here) I can buy a ______ *insert praising adjective here* car. You can be in a EVO or STI, which are coming next spring, and you've got a faster car. now, for $24,000 you're talking about a whole different ballgame. _Now_ the R32 looks very appealing, with the only real competition being the WRX.
Anyway...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

I know price hasn't been set for either the EVO or the STI, (one mag estimates the EVO to be priced at $37,000 and the STI at $30,000). 
The only car from VAG that will most likely come close to that $24,000 price you speak of will probably be an A3 Quattro even then I think that car will go for more than $24k most likely it will be $27k, for most people this car wil satisfy the golf-sized hatchback with tune-abilty(1.8T or some variation of it) and AWD.

My point is that the R32 will be faster than a TT 225 coupe and will cost a lot less than the TT as well(yet people don't flinch at the TT's price, even though under the sheetmetal the TT is an audi massaged MKIV)
When the EVO and the STI do come out in the near future,do you think everyone is going to trade in their TT's, S4's, M3's GTI's Acura's honda's whatever to get this car? I'm pretty sure alot of people will, the EVO the STI and the other bunch of cars coming out are indeed performances value that the North American Market now realizes they want, need and wasn't there for a good number of years.I also believe alot of people won't because not everyone buys these cars for their track/race prowess.

Most of the other car manufacturers realize that not everyone in North America wants an SUV(which currently occupy the mid $20-mid $30K+ segment)and they are bringing out the sport\sporty cars in this price segment. You know as well as I do the number of cars out/coming soon in this segment(EVO, STI, S2000, TT, 350z, RX-8, IS300, 325-330, C-series, G35...etc.)
VW has released a car for European consumption, that should be competitive in this segment in North America as well.
Some people just like VWs and for the going price, see that it is a good deal for a VW. Are there going to be cars out there that are faster, cost less,etc...than the R32? of course. But look objectively at cars from other manufacturers (leaving brand snobbery at the door) with a 3.2 l 240hp engine,6 speed, leather, nav, hid, standard features and amenities, etc...
see how they perform and what price they go for. 
People may be quick to point out that "yeah the WRX is faster,but the VW has a better interior,etc" and this may be dismissed as the usual VW arguement,but not everyone is interested in just performance, not everyone is a teen or young 20's boy-racer(not saying that you are) interested in beating every guy next to him at the dragstrip, and luxury features and creature comforts are important to them and they are willing to pay for them. 
The Golf R32 is the ultimate golf. The intrepretation of the ultimate car differs for every manufacturer. For most german car brands the ultimate car in any of their line-up does not sacrifice performance or luxury. Look at the M series, the AMG, the S and RS series, these cars offer both performance and luxury. Why should VW be any different? I realize some German manufacturers offer "club sport" version of their cars that are more tuned to track duty and lack more of the creature comforts in order to save weight,improve rigidity etc...these have on occasion been sold for more and less than their regular counterpart.
In fact VW build the 337 with this intent.It may be feasible to make a Golf R32 with this philosophy in mind too and have it be less than the estimated price, but it would be a much larger effort than trying to get them over as is.If they were to come in greater numbers,mayve the price could come down,as it is (if they come) they will most likely be in limited quantities...


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR] When the EVO and the STI do come out in the near future,do you think everyone is going to trade in their TT's, S4's, M3's GTI's Acura's honda's whatever to get this car? [HR][/HR]​WRX's are still butt ugly, and EVO's are even worse. Sure, they look purposeful, but do you really want to drive around in car with a rear wing the size of a mantelpiece? Let's face it. The Japanese are masters in engine production, but they still can't design a beautiful car (save for the original MX5)
TT's are an impractical version of the Golf. That's not to say they aren't automotive art. But they don't have enough room for my liking.
A4's? Yes, quite agree, but a little out of my price range.
An M3? Yes please. But I'm not sure I can be trusted in a rear wheel drive. In any event, four wheel drive is a better all-round drivetrain IMO. And again, the M3 is out of my price range.
quote:[HR][/HR] The Golf R32 is the ultimate golf. ...







[HR][/HR]​That's the point. This will indeed be the ultimate golf. And if anyone doubts this, go and have a look at the Mark V. It's fat and ugly.
The real question is, where does the 3.2 engine come from?
If it's the 2.8 stretched to 3.2 then it's in trouble already. But if it's a new engine, it could have some very tasty tuning potential.
Could it be the same block used in the Cayenne? It's certainly the same powerplant as in the Touraeg. And as we know, the Cayenne and the Touraeg share many common parts.
The new Audi S3 will almost certainly share the same engine. And the British magazine "Car" is giving that motor 205kw. That's the same output as the original Subaru WRX STI... something the Germans should have been building 6 years ago.
Can Audi achieve this when VW can only get 177Kw out of its R32? If they can, it will be worth waiting for.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (mdt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
WRX's are still butt ugly, and EVO's are even worse. Sure, they look purposeful, but do you really want to drive around in car with a rear wing the size of a mantelpiece?
[HR][/HR]​let the record show that these are large, mantlepiece sized _functional_ wings. The WRX's styling grew on me when I saw it in person, and if you've ever seen an EVO VI up close (I have) they look pretty damn cool. The best part of course is that the car can back it up, too.
From what I've heard, both the STI and the EVO will be priced below $30K. They'll never sell enough at much higher prices.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
WRX's are still butt ugly, and EVO's are even worse. Sure, they look purposeful, but do you really want to drive around in car with a rear wing the size of a mantelpiece?

let the record show that these are large, mantlepiece sized _functional_ wings. The WRX's styling grew on me when I saw it in person, and if you've ever seen an EVO VI up close (I have) they look pretty damn cool. The best part of course is that the car can back it up, too.
From what I've heard, both the STI and the EVO will be priced below $30K. They'll never sell enough at much higher prices.[HR][/HR]​In response to mdt,like allanr said on the EVO the wings are actually functional because the car does have the potential for very high speeds,(unlike the typical cars you see on the street with huge wings added)
I think they will be able to sell plenty at $37,000, I will be surprised if it does come in at $30k. 
In the EVO as you know you have a car that compete with the upper range of sports cars(corvettes,vipers,911's,ferraris) for a huge sum less. they will sell in the$30k-40k range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also about them getting more power out of the 3.2 l , I believe the 3.2 use variable vavle timing on the intake valves only,so there is room for improvement on the exhaust valves as well.


[Modified by gizmopop, 10:40 AM 6-21-2002]


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

no. there are better cars for that money. I'd rather have a roomier sportswagon (BMW 330i) car for that money, then spend my weekends go-kart racing. 
But some of us like to drive like go-kart racers on the streets... hmm let me think about this some more... 
zoom!


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (ElectronFlux)*

the 3 series wagon comes in 325i only. and they are NOT by any means roomy!!


----------



## nicejerk (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

The R32 Golf is basically an Audi S3 right? Don't bring the R32 over, bring the S3 instead.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (nicejerk)*

Odds are the next S3 will cost more....figure the current TT 180 quattro costs around $30,000 then the current A3 180 quattro(if it were sold in the U.S.) would probably go for $27-28k.the TT 225 goes for $36-39k figure the S3 at around $32k-34k for the current 225 hp version. any bump hp (the new S3 is rumored to have around 270-280+ hp from the same 3.2l vr6) will also have a bump in price(my guesstimate is $38-40k)
Is it worth it? maybe. but it is a moot point, the next A3 is supposed to arrive in the U.S. in the next couple of years anyway...eventually the S3 will follow.
Another thing you may find interesting is that the current S3 is for sale in North America, in Mexico...there it retails in U.S. dollars for around $42,000-45,000...
check audi's mexico sight....


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

Well Jamie got back from his trip to wolfsburg, and he got to drive the R32, he posted his impressions in the MKIV forum...there is bad news as well, it looks like VWoA doesn't want to take the risk of bringing this car over here....read his posts for more details...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

Thanks gizmo I am going to go and read it now. I dont check in with the MKIV forum anymore. Cant say I've missed it








Edit: Well I read Jamie's review








Well Gizmo no one can say that we didn't try!
You are still the "Defender of the R32!"







I am right behind you








I guess we will have to wait for the A3/S3 to hit our shores in order to get our AWD hatchback fix. 
I hope you get your 337 soon, I know you have been waiting for a while now.



[Modified by aliengti, 1:05 AM 6-26-2002]


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

to answer the original question....NO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gtiordie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]to answer the original question....NO[HR][/HR]​Why dont you elaborate on why you wouldn't pay up to 30K for the R32?


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

Don't have 30k, and if I did, it wouldn't be spent on a new vw (maybe 2 or 3 nice older and much cooler vws







)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gtiordie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't have 30k, and if I did, it wouldn't be spent on a new vw (maybe 2 or 3 nice older and much cooler vws







) [HR][/HR]​Ah ok







I thought u were just hating on the R32. lol hehe
Yeah buying some older VW's and hooking them up would be a nice alternative than the R32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wtc4ever (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (raylomas26)*

I empty my credit union account for the damn thing!


----------



## vdubsmitty (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]The post reads "...up to 30K". The car will never make it to market for that price. Just trying to be the voice of reason here, that's all. I'm not being negative, just realistic. Carry on.........
Hey Mr. Voice of Reason...








Actually the DE GTI will be priced below $23k.
Also, let's price this R32 out a little bit:
Current Jetta GLI with 24v VR6 and MQ350 six-speed trans = $22,950
Let's swap motors and figure the 3.2l is about $1000 more.
Let's swap seats and say the difference in price to go Recaros in leather for VW is $750
Let's swap the wheels and suspension and figure another $1000
4motion on the Jetta is the Haldex system which Audi charges $1650 for on the TT
Add in a bunch of aluminum trim, shift knobs, unique steering wheels etc. for an addition $500.
Total price *could* be around $27,850. This without taking into consideration what VW actually pays for the above items on a larger scale volume run. Some of the pricing above would be even less I'll bet. Throw in crash testing and EPA cert and worst case this car could still make it here for under $30k easy.
Isn't going to happen though.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Don't we all wish that it would be that cheap. According to the owner of the VW dealership in Cambridge, UK. They will be selling them fully loaded including everything listed above with GPS starting spring of 2003. How about a price tag of 24,000 pounds: converted to the US dollar would be $37,440. Thats using todays exchange rate at $1.56 for one british pound. The dealer brought up a good point as well. Getting the chance to buy an R32 is going to be as easy as getting the Beetle RSi. Having a hookup on the inside scoop with your local dealer as well as the money you just might get lucky enough to own this exotic car



[Modified by vdubsmitty, 3:06 PM 7-6-2002]


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Even if it sold for lots more I'd buy it. I'd sell all three of my cars to get this baby. Don't tell the wife tho, what she doesn't know won't kill her. She can keep her SUV. Dat car would solely be mine! I'd leave it stock and drive the wheels off of it.


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

...where do I sign? without a question, that is a deal for that car!


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vdubsmitty)*

30k seems like a rip off to me, you could get a loaded passat for that much.
its definatly a nice car, but i'm unsure how the price is justified.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (profbooty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]30k seems like a rip off to me, you could get a loaded passat for that much.
its definatly a nice car, but i'm unsure how the price is justified.[HR][/HR]​More than likely you aren't buying the passat for it's sporting performance, the passat is the current elegant family hauler in VWs stable, not saying that it isn't an adequate performer, or that it can't be made so...just that the sporting enthusiast is going to go for the GTI/GOLF before the Passat. 
The price of the Golf R32 is justified in this way, take the top of the line GTI 24V 2.8 V6, around $23-24k, add the difference in price for the 3.2 liter engine(not sure what the amount is..) add the Haldex 4 motion between $1500 to $2000 more,
add the HID/xenon headlights(based on upgrading a Golf/Jetta with 3rd part hella units) $1500, add to that the Navigation system another $1000, add the 18" wheels and tires,(based on current prices)$1200 -$1500. 
Added up equals $28,200 - $30,000 without including the unknown price of the 3.2 liter 240 hp vr6 engine.
Or another way to justify it, the car companies VW is looking to compete against(MB, BMW...)have this concept in mind, for pretty much each segment of car they sell, they have higher powered, sporting edition that follows the respective companies philosophy. Mercedes Benz has AMG, each of these cars have a larger engine displacement and/or more HP,ther are invariably automatic trannies, and none of them sell for less than $50K. If you take the C320, it starts at around $35K loaded it easily hits $40K so you are looking at $10K+ premium for the AMG version. BMW has their M series cars, the 330 also starts in the mid 30s and tops out at in the low 40s. the M3 starts at about $50k, again you are looking at a 10K premium at least. 
Now I am not saying the Golf R32 will outperform either a C series AMG or an M3, but it also doesn't cost as much. Also it is much less of a premium over its top of the line regular brethren (6000 to 8000)


----------



## dubnuts101 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

SACK UP VOLKSWAGEN. This is BS we shouldnt have to ask for cars. The GTI has been just a car sence 85 ooo wow 120hp and now its 180 to 200 step back. The GTI is a performance car not a JETTA or a BETTLE...... Send it to the STATES. Give us GTI people something to be proud of. AND the 2 DOOR JETTA would be nice. Or loose GTI people forever..........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (dubnuts101)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SACK UP VOLKSWAGEN. This is BS we shouldnt have to ask for cars. The GTI has been just a car sence 85 ooo wow 120hp and now its 180 to 200 step back. The GTI is a performance car not a JETTA or a BETTLE...... Send it to the STATES. Give us GTI people something to be proud of. AND the 2 DOOR JETTA would be nice. Or loose GTI people forever.......... [HR][/HR]​Well Said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]30k seems like a rip off to me, you could get a loaded passat for that much.
its definatly a nice car, but i'm unsure how the price is justified.
More than likely you aren't buying the passat for it's sporting performance, the passat is the current elegant family hauler in VWs stable, not saying that it isn't an adequate performer, or that it can't be made so...just that the sporting enthusiast is going to go for the GTI/GOLF before the Passat. [HR][/HR]​I bought a passat because i do not fit comfortably in a golf. i wanted a sedan as well and the jetta is not my style (I'm not a woman). It was also cheaper at the time for me to buy a no options passat than a no options gti. The passat performance is ok even when chipped, but its no race car, i believe its the transmisson that is the weak point in accelleration. The passat drives better than a gti, but the transmisson is too tall. i don't give a @#[email protected]# about the interior for either. I wanted an a4 sport, but could not justify the price for nearly the same car. My passat is of the old style, not the new @!#@!# chrome 150lbs heavier for no reason type.
quote:[HR][/HR] The price of the Golf R32 is justified in this way, take the top of the line GTI 24V 2.8 V6, around $23-24k, add the difference in price for the 3.2 liter engine(not sure what the amount is..) add the Haldex 4 motion between $1500 to $2000 more,
add the HID/xenon headlights(based on upgrading a Golf/Jetta with 3rd part hella units) $1500, add to that the Navigation system another $1000, add the 18" wheels and tires,(based on current prices)$1200 -$1500. 
Added up equals $28,200 - $30,000 without including the unknown price of the 3.2 liter 240 hp vr6 engine. [HR][/HR]​or go buy a 3.0l audi a4 with quatro and no hids or naviagtion system (they are just fluff) for around the same price. i find GTI's to be too exspensive to begin with. GTI is a great car to drive, ive enjoyed my friends one(he just sold it to buy an s2000 for around 33k). I don't disagree with how you got your price, thats about what i estimate, and you would have to spend a signifigant amount of money to upgrade a standard golf to get to similar specs(and why do so if you can get it waranteed by the factory).
quote:[HR][/HR] Or another way to justify it, the car companies VW is looking to compete against(MB, BMW...)have this concept in mind, for pretty much each segment of car they sell, they have higher powered, sporting edition that follows the respective companies philosophy. Mercedes Benz has AMG, each of these cars have a larger engine displacement and/or more HP,ther are invariably automatic trannies, and none of them sell for less than $50K. If you take the C320, it starts at around $35K loaded it easily hits $40K so you are looking at $10K+ premium for the AMG version. BMW has their M series cars, the 330 also starts in the mid 30s and tops out at in the low 40s. the M3 starts at about $50k, again you are looking at a 10K premium at least. [HR][/HR]​well for 30k, you can go buy a 350z, it doesn't have awd, but it does have more hp. A wrx (which drives nice but feels kinda cheap) starts for way under 30k and has similar specs. The m3 starts at 45,900. yes you may pay a premium of up to 10k, but you can always drive out to a dealer out in the country or do eurodelivery. I love the m3, its a great performer, but i can do without a lot of the "luxury" items included. 33/34k will net you a cobra svt. 34 nets you a base quatro tt (which is too small for me to drive)
If VW wants to compete with benz and BMW (at least in the US) they are going to either have to reengineer new models, or bring out models from brands the offer in europe. I'd be more likely to want to spend close to 30k for an s3 (with a 4 cylander and less HP though) than a golf. heck id even pay close to 30k for a seat leon cubra rather than a golf.
quote:[HR][/HR] Now I am not saying the Golf R32 will outperform either a C series AMG or an M3, but it also doesn't cost as much. Also it is much less of a premium over its top of the line regular brethren (6000 to 8000)
[HR][/HR]​well 30k is considered a luxury car (which doesn't make sense now a days when a base model "family sedan" starts at close to 20k) i think you can get a lot more car for your money, but you wont be getting a german car (i perfer the ride of a german car). As for me, i always buy a base model car. i like to drive, if i want luxury, i can go sit on a leather sofa at home, drink some wine and watch tv on a big screen tv.
If anyone just wants to go fast, get a motorcycle, its a lot cheaper. you may not be able to get too many high hp awd cars though for around that price(at least in the us). AWD is nice, but overrated, it helps at the launch, but drivetrain power loss stinks.
the r32 is a very nice looking and performing golf, but its still a golf(would it still have all the same quality issues? i really don't know). 30k will net you a much more luxurious (if thats your bag and it doesn't seem to be yours) or higher performing car. 
do you really think an r32 would cost 30k here? i doubt it, it would likely cost more since most cars seem to when they come over (especially now that the dollar is falling to the euro) due in part to import taxes. 


[Modified by profbooty, 6:09 AM 7-24-2002]


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (profbooty)*

Jetta's aren't only for women.








You got your ride for your own personal reasons, and thats not the issue here, from what you stated the R32 isn't for you,and I can respect that.
The point I'm trying to make is that in respect to other German marks VW sells you a comparable car for much less, in some respects even against other automakers you are getting your moneys worth. The GTI is priced right for its so called rivals, while many can offer the same perfomance (and some more) not all them offer the standard equipment and features that the VW does (we all don't take our cars to the race track each week, cars need to be comfortable too).
Vw of late has been making some very well appointed interiors worthy of cars costing thousands more, and the Golf is no exception. All the other German entry level cars for our market( yes the C240-320, 325 and A4 are entry level german cars) span at least $20,000 from base model to AMG,M or S series. 
this is even the case with the Golf R32. like you said $30k is luxury car territory, this golf is appointed like any number of luxury cars in that segment.. If you look at all the other german makes none of them sacrifice luxury or performance.
Some people( like you also stated ) can't justify the price for an audi when you are getting a VW that is built on the same chassis, uses the same engine, has more space,and cost less. Some people also feel that way about other cars. I felt that my Jetta did most things as well as any of its entry level competition,except it didn't cost me as much.So what if it's not a status mobile like the others, I didn't buy it to impress anyone else...


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR] The point I'm trying to make is that in respect to other German marks VW sells you a comparable car for much less, in some respects even against other automakers you are getting your moneys worth. The GTI is priced right for its so called rivals, while many can offer the same perfomance (and some more) not all them offer the standard equipment and features that the VW does (we all don't take our cars to the race track each week, cars need to be comfortable too).
Vw of late has been making some very well appointed interiors worthy of cars costing thousands more, and the Golf is no exception. All the other German entry level cars for our market( yes the C240-320, 325 and A4 are entry level german cars) span at least $20,000 from base model to AMG,M or S series. 
this is even the case with the Golf R32. like you said $30k is luxury car territory, this golf is appointed like any number of luxury cars in that segment.. If you look at all the other german makes none of them sacrifice luxury or performance. [HR][/HR]​unfortuneatly, we don't have all the european auto makes and models offered in america(if we did, i would be driving something other than a passat). If you want to compare german cars for german cars, VW certianly wins from a pricepoint standing (no opel in the us). The fit and finish is great and is probably one thing which attracts a number of customers. The interiors of many other cars in the same price range is quite poor. As for cars similarly speced, the only other competition is the WRX, which has a turbo. On paper at least they are similar, and the VW interior for a golf beats the WRX hands down, but VW has no intention in the US of producing a WRX competitor (i think there is a market, but a small market). I think if VW priced the R32 for 30k in the us, it might have the same problem as the lancer evolution in the US which is supposedly going to be around 30k. The lancer has great performance, but the interior is total #@$ and not worth the 30k. 
If subaru can produce a car and sell it for under 24k with all the performance parts, why can't VW? I'm guessing its either labour or a week yen which gives the japanese an advantage.
quote:[HR][/HR]Some people( like you also stated ) can't justify the price for an audi when you are getting a VW that is built on the same chassis, uses the same engine, has more space,and cost less. Some people also feel that way about other cars. I felt that my Jetta did most things as well as any of its entry level competition,except it didn't cost me as much.So what if it's not a status mobile like the others, I didn't buy it to impress anyone else... 
[HR][/HR]​people who buy cars to impress others are posuers. I had a friend of mine in high school who got a boxster for his birthday, it didnt help him get girls, they were just interested in the car








VW wants to move upmarket. I have no problem with that (i personally think they should offer a standard sports line of its models, just like the audi S line or BMW M, perhaps the GLI line?) its just that it doesn't make sense in the US because we don't have the Skoda and Seat offerings here to fill the lower end of the market. 
On a side note, I personally find it funny that MB is associated with luxury in america especially after traveling abroad.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (profbooty)*

I think one of the main things that facilitates subaru bringing the WRX at a low price is that they have been producing the WRXs for other markets for a long time, 
while the Golf R32 is a pretty new engine. The Wrx and the Lancer Evo also have the added exposure of WRC. I heard the Evo might sell for more than $35k and some will buy for the performance alone. Plus there is that whole Playstation generation who know these cars from Gran Turismo and the WRC video games.The R32 doesn't have that exposure, which makes me think VWoAs decisions on the car may be a bit premature... I don't think the general public is aware of it's existence. 
I guess it is feasible for VW to sell a GTI/Jetta 1.8T with 4 motion, that option should add $1500 to the price, so figure $21 -22k ? but I don't think they build these even in europe...
As for the lower end market in the U.S. i believe there is currently a petition to bring the polo to North America,if it does make it that will take care of that segment. 
I still want a Golf R32 though... I know this powertrain is slated for the MKV Golf/Jetta but I still do not like the concept art and so called spy shots that have appeared lately... maybe it will grow on me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das GTI 337 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Nope, too much for that.


----------



## khaneric (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Das GTI 337)*

Would i want an R32... sure i would but i know it will never happen unless i move to Germany. But the thing that bothers me is that everyone says the R32 is out to rival the WRX and the Evo VII. Well there is one problem with that, now granted i don't live there but when i went to Europe over the summer i didn't see one Evo in the 8 countries i visited and i only saw no more then 20 WRX's and that's pushing it. Those cars aren't as popular as they are out here, i see a WRX on every block here and the same thing will probably happen with the Evo too. In Europe VW rules, i would say 70% or so of the cars you see on the road are VW's. So why not make a High Performace car just for the hell of it. They already own the market they just wanna push it up another notch.
Well that's my thoughts anyway, anyone living in Europe can think different or correct me.


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think one of the main things that facilitates subaru bringing the WRX at a low price is that they have been producing the WRXs for other markets for a long time, 
while the Golf R32 is a pretty new engine. The Wrx and the Lancer Evo also have the added exposure of WRC. I heard the Evo might sell for more than $35k and some will buy for the performance alone. Plus there is that whole Playstation generation who know these cars from Gran Turismo and the WRC video games.The R32 doesn't have that exposure, which makes me think VWoAs decisions on the car may be a bit premature... I don't think the general public is aware of it's existence. 
I guess it is feasible for VW to sell a GTI/Jetta 1.8T with 4 motion, that option should add $1500 to the price, so figure $21 -22k ? but I don't think they build these even in europe...
As for the lower end market in the U.S. i believe there is currently a petition to bring the polo to North America,if it does make it that will take care of that segment. 
I still want a Golf R32 though... I know this powertrain is slated for the MKV Golf/Jetta but I still do not like the concept art and so called spy shots that have appeared lately... maybe it will grow on me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yeah ive heard all sorts of pricing schemes for the EVO for the US market. If you convert from the yen price of a top the line evo whcih is somewhere around 2.8millon yen it comes in under 24k dollars, but import taxes will easily drive that up close to thirty. I personally think the Polo would do reasonably well over here and i wouldnt mind a TDI as a commuter car(asuming it has enough leg room for me) but that would probably run counter to VW's new upmarket image








Personally I think VW needs to add a little sportiness to their image. Something like the R32 would definatly add to that image far more than the 3000lbs beetle turbo s. The 337 is nice, but i personally think thats how a GTI SHOULD be instead of just a golf with a 1.8t, leather and a sunroof.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (profbooty)*

The EVO VIII has been confirmed at $28K with 280hp. It looks better than the VII, though I still like the looks of the VI and V better. And expect a markup of a few grand too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

Dealers here in south florida have been reserving for the EVO and the STI at $40,000 and up...so much for affordable performance.


----------



## fsdks (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I think it really depends on how good I feel sitting behind the wheel. I'm not a big fan of torque steer and a mushy 6-speed nor do I like harsh rides (the roads in Spokane are nearly as bad as those in Boston - freaking terrible). I went with my sister recently as she test drove the C230 SportCoupe and I must say, DAMN! Seriously nice build quality (duh) and just loaded with all those features and rear legroom (compared with other hatchbacks). For $30k I might buy an A4 1.8T (I'm in love with that engine in my Golf) or go for an MB myself. Now, if I got married or had kids, I would go for the Passat but as long as the GF doesn't spring any surprises on me, I don't have to worry about driving an Accord/Camry fighter any time soon.







So, probably not considering the road condition factors around here. Now, if I was in Seattle or back in Chicago, the smaller size of the GTI would definetly appeal to me over the larger C230 hatchback or the A4.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (fsdks)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For $30k I might buy an A4 1.8T (I'm in love with that engine in my Golf) or go for an MB myself. . .the smaller size of the GTI would definetly appeal to me over the larger C230 hatchback or the A4.[HR][/HR]​Go to Carpoint and compare the specs of a GTI to a C230 coupe and the A4. exterior dimensions aside, the GTI is as spacious as the MB in all interior dimensions and an inch or two behind the A4. 
http://carpoint.msn.com/compare/cho...l2=10199&MakeName1=67&ModelName1=10201&pt=new
hopefully this link will work, its compares a GTI to a C230 coupe/hatchback.


----------



## fsdks (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

Disraeli once said, there are lies, damn lies and statistics.
The MB just 'feels' bigger. That huge double sunroof. The wide, nearly Thunderbird circa 1990, front doors. The amazingly comfortable front and back seats (it is a Benz for chrissakes). It's a very subjective notion, this feeling of largeness inside a vehicle. Compared with my Golf (obviously I haven't been inside an RS32) the C230 SportCoupe felt larger. The numbers may tell a similar tale but it's not how I perceived it.
Now, will the RS32 engine compete with the supercharged 2.3L I-4 in the Benz? No, of course not. But FOR THE MONEY, I would take the Benz or the A4 (or a 3-4 year-old S4!!!) 

btw - before anyone says I'm wrong, it was Disraeli not Mark Twain, read Twain's autobiography if you don't believe me. Twain gives the old PM the props.


----------



## Dan Oldham (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (raylomas26)*

HELL NO! Why would I spend 30k for a hatchback with AWD and a normally aspirated motor when I could go buy a Subaru WRX with AWD, a turbo, and decent reliability for 25k?
The top price that I would even consider paying for that car is a base price of $23500, and a tag that tops out at about $26800.
I love Dubs, but I don't love'em that much to spend 30k on a hyped-up Golf. Where do I get the left-over 2002 Camaro Z28?


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Dan Oldham)*

you can get one or two z28's here http://www.bergstromauto.com


[Modified by allan r, 4:50 PM 8-3-2002]


----------



## Dan Oldham (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (allan r)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you can get one or two z28's here[HR][/HR]​Allan, your link didn't work.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

30K US? Thats too much for something on a golf platform.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Dan Oldham)*

ok, it's fixed


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

check this page out, it has downloadable mp3 files of the R32 engine in action.

http://www.vw-online.de/golf/popup_r32.htm

Listen to that engine and tell me you don't want this car...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

Gizmo thanks for the link. 
OMG That engine is sick. *Vortexer's please download the engine mp3's*
I peed my pants listening to it. I though the 2.8 VR6 growled. OMG this engine is crazy. Just listen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by aliengti, 1:40 AM 8-10-2002]


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

I love the one where the car flys by... I nearly fainted...
Anyone know where to get videos of it in action?


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Euro Dude)*

OMG i almost fainted too... dude, I don't even own a Golf/GTI but the sounds made me want to buy the ~R32 instantly







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (ASurroca)*

Yes I would. 
In my opinion, this has the potential to be on par with some of the Japanese supercars. Don't believe me? Lets strap a twin turbo kit on the R32 with its 24valve V6 AWD powertrain, lighten the hell out of it, and watch it run 10's.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (raylomas26)*

Dear God: 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SLAP VW AND MAKE THEM REALISE THAT THERE IS A MARKET FOR THIS CAR OVER HERE IN THE STATES!!!!!!!!
Sorry - had to get that out....


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Red GTi VR6)*

HaHa:
VolksWagen of America is the Judas of all the independent distributors of Volkswagens in the world










[Modified by golf strom, 5:55 PM 8-14-2002]


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wolvie)*

I would definitely pay that much for an R32


----------



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Projekt-Chick)*

lets put it this way i paid three grand for my car.
i can put 27,000 to some good use...lol


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (SoCal_GLI)*

Ummm....yes please, I'll take mine black! when can I pick it up?
with out a question, price is no option for a ride like that! oh yeah, two doors please...


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (MattG60)*

Great car ! But I would not buy it... 55k is way too much for a Golf...


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey Mr. Voice of Reason...








let's price this R32 out a little bit:
Current Jetta GLI with 24v VR6 and MQ350 six-speed trans = $22,950
Let's swap motors and figure the 3.2l is about $1000 more.
Let's swap seats and say the difference in price to go Recaros in leather for VW is $750
Let's swap the wheels and suspension and figure another $1000
4motion on the Jetta is the Haldex system which Audi charges $1650 for on the TT
Add in a bunch of aluminum trim, shift knobs, unique steering wheels etc. for an addition $500.
Total price *could* be around $27,850. This without taking into consideration what VW actually pays for the above items on a larger scale volume run. Some of the pricing above would be even less I'll bet. Throw in crash testing and EPA cert and worst case this car could still make it here for under $30k easy.
Isn't going to happen though.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Well, Mr. Vortex God, what do you say now? The story is right there on your homepage, with a tentative price of $32,000 for the U.S. market. How do you like your crow served?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

You also have to add navigation, Hids, headlight washer nozzles,the seats are konigs instead of recaros....the addition of these items will get you to $30K+.
he didn't include them as possible items that we don't necessarily need in the U.S.
Go easy on Jamie meng...


----------



## MK116V (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

What does a VR6 GTi go for now $22k ish? Any extra $10K for all wheel drive and a 3500 lbs body. Just don't see how that make sense. I'd buy a WRX and add a bunch of mods, or got to Momentum in BC and have them build me something probably for less.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, Mr. Vortex God, what do you say now? The story is right there on your homepage, with a tentative price of $32,000 for the U.S. market. How do you like your crow served?







[HR][/HR]​Medium rare actually...








Volkswagen told us to throw a $32k price into the poll as they are working on reducing the cost to get it below $30k. Not as cheap as I thought it could be, but I also didn't know about the full equipment specification of the car and where some of the equipment came from (H&R, Bilstein, Konig, etc.). For such a limited run, that stuff combined with the ridiculously expensive cost of the 3.2l VR6 drove the price up.
If it could be built with a little less fluff and to a 377 specification with just a 3.2l VR6 and 4motion added, it could easily be the price I pointed out above. The R32 was a little different than I anticipated.
-jamie


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (MK116V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does a VR6 GTi go for now $22k ish? Any extra $10K for all wheel drive and a 3500 lbs body. Just don't see how that make sense. I'd buy a WRX and add a bunch of mods, or got to Momentum in BC and have them build me something probably for less.[HR][/HR]​Man did you even read the driving impressions article on vortexs main page? the car weighs 3256 lbs. You want a WRX go and get it, it is a nice car.


----------



## MK116V (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man did you even read the driving impressions article on vortexs main page? the car weighs 3256 lbs. You want a WRX go and get it, it is a nice car.[HR][/HR]​I added the extra weigh for the 2 VW girls that are going to want a ride in the new R32.








Ok I'm lying, I forgot the actual weight and didn't bother to good look it up.


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Medium rare actually...








Volkswagen told us to throw a $32k price into the poll as they are working on reducing the cost to get it below $30k. Not as cheap as I thought it could be, but I also didn't know about the full equipment specification of the car and where some of the equipment came from (H&R, Bilstein, Konig, etc.). For such a limited run, that stuff combined with the ridiculously expensive cost of the 3.2l VR6 drove the price up.
If it could be built with a little less fluff and to a 377 specification with just a 3.2l VR6 and 4motion added, it could easily be the price I pointed out above. The R32 was a little different than I anticipated.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Medium rare!? Do you know what crows eat?







Better cook ALL the pink out. I am of the mind that the R32 spec list is just too long. I would think it more advisable to ditch some of the kit and offer it for $3-5K less but alas and alack that will never happen as the VW powers that be feel the best way to justify a $30Kish hatch is to equip it with myriad luxo features rather than offer it up for $26K with much less equipment (and weight) and let the performance justify the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Medium rare!? Do you know what crows eat?







Better cook ALL the pink out. I am of the mind that the R32 spec list is just too long. I would think it more advisable to ditch some of the kit and offer it for $3-5K less but alas and alack that will never happen as the VW powers that be feel the best way to justify a $30Kish hatch is to equip it with myriad luxo features rather than offer it up for $26K with much less equipment (and weight) and let the performance justify the price. [HR][/HR]​There are very few items that could be deleted to bring substantial savings to bear here. The HID headlamps, headlamp washers, climatronic and a few other minor things could be left out. Sunroof is already optional as is the sat/nav system, so no big savings there. I want to say that I thought Climatronic as around $600 and the HID's around $850. So maybe you could knock of $2000 worth, but much else would be tough. The safety items and sound insulation are adding the biggest amount of weight to the car. Good luck getting VW to compromise on those things.
-jamie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
The safety items and sound insulation are adding the biggest amount of weight to the car. Good luck getting VW to compromise on those things.
[HR][/HR]​I certainly would not want them to. I dont want a stripped down race car, and if you did then buy an old Rabbit and put in a 1.8t.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Verruckt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I certainly would not want them to. I dont want a stripped down race car, and if you did then buy an old Rabbit and put in a 1.8t.[HR][/HR]​I agree, If I'm gonna spend 30-32K on a car, I sure as hell dont want a strippo version.


----------



## VWJETTABOY (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (aliengti)*

I would. A forum room should be started, so we can convince vwag to import that beast over here to the states.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VWJETTABOY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would. A forum room should be started, so we can convince vwag to import that beast over here to the states.[HR][/HR]​There is already a petition
sign it! EVERYONE!!! hehe
http://www.petitiononline.com/VWR32/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Red GTi VR6)*

You should sign the official vwvortex poll instead







there are already more signs on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

why not sign both? lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (Red GTi VR6)*

Someone post a link to the Official Vortex Poll. Thanks


----------



## wob337 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (raylomas26)*

FYI, Due to the amount of slimy VW dealers there are in this great country of ours.. chances are #1 VERY Slim that we even see the car in person, and #2, that you'll be paying MSRP. This car is hotter than the 337 and most payed over MSRP on a $23k car. Imagine what they'll be carging on a $32k car!!!








It's all hear-say anyways, we're never going to see the car as only a limited amount will be produced in Europe alone.


----------



## VWJETTABOY (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (wob337)*

I feel your opinions may be true in some ways, however, you never know and it does not hurt to try our best as consumers to get something we want. The worst that will happen is that VWAG will decide not to release it, or if they do, it will be expensive, probably to compete with cars like the 350Z, etc. We shall see, but I feel as VW enthus. we can all work together to be heard!!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

The idea of a 30,000 golf is a little out of the boundry of the old vw, but in the new generation of vw's this option seems purley within reason. Look at the competition form merc and bmw, the merc entry is the sports coupe, a cool looking car but only in the upper classed forms, and bmw has the 3 series which is a better car than the R32, but not in the lowest forms of the 3 series. Out of the three options 1. a base 325i 2. a base sports coupe c240 or 3 a r32, in golf or jetta form, there is only one common sense answer. 
The real competition however may come from the Japanese side where the new Z-car, subaru WRX sti, and Lancer Evo are all in that price range. however the only car that realisticly has the level of quality and image is the Z-car. 
If VW can bring it around the 30,000 mark and market it as an uprated image booster similar to the AMG or M-techinique brands they clearly should, given that the performance differance is in the realm of a regular 3-series compared to the M3 if not there should be no piont to bring it over other than to spiol any liklihood of there ever being a competition in North America between Merc, VW and BMW,
From what I have seen so far however give me a blue one in jetta form and then i'll hit the track.
By the way Jamie is in my opinion is the underground marketing team of VWNA, no other car maker has the vioce of the poeple so blatentley if fornt of thier face, and if what is posted on these message boards is true then any form of the R32 should be a lanslide success. 


[Modified by tivs31, 6:07 AM 8-24-2002]


----------



## Vdub corrado (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

If I had the cash


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The post reads "...up to 30K". The car will never make it to market for that price. Just trying to be the voice of reason here, that's all. I'm not being negative, just realistic. Carry on.........
Hey Mr. Voice of Reason...








Actually the DE GTI will be priced below $23k.
Also, let's price this R32 out a little bit:
Current Jetta GLI with 24v VR6 and MQ350 six-speed trans = $22,950
Let's swap motors and figure the 3.2l is about $1000 more.
Let's swap seats and say the difference in price to go Recaros in leather for VW is $750
Let's swap the wheels and suspension and figure another $1000
4motion on the Jetta is the Haldex system which Audi charges $1650 for on the TT
Add in a bunch of aluminum trim, shift knobs, unique steering wheels etc. for an addition $500.
Total price *could* be around $27,850. This without taking into consideration what VW actually pays for the above items on a larger scale volume run. Some of the pricing above would be even less I'll bet. Throw in crash testing and EPA cert and worst case this car could still make it here for under $30k easy.
Isn't going to happen though.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​don't forget the navigation and the cost of importing/shipping from germany(this better not be made in mexico







) etc... that's another 2000+ in vw price 


[Modified by JonnyBoy-17, 2:32 AM 9-3-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (JonnyBoy-17)*

Once again, the navigation system is NOT standard on the R32.
Also, what I wrote above did not account for the unique bodywork (which has to be re-done to accomidate U.S. crash standards), unique seats, unique wheels, plus the low volume for this country and a few other things would make the R32 a little more expensive than what I created above.
-jamie


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vwvortex1)*

<edit: thinking out loud>
Playing Devil's Advocate: What if it was a 337 w/ the drivetrain and suspension of an R32. I know, not as special, but, following the above logic:
1000 engine
1650 haldex
1000 suspension
22225 + 3650 = 25875. 
Not great, but better than 30+
dc


[Modified by Dan337, 3:18 PM 9-3-2002]


----------



## ni4ni (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

I'll pay $29999.99


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (ni4ni)*

Isn't there some way for VW to get out of the whole crash testing, etc.? Like bringing the car over as a "special edition" GTI. I mean, all I really want is a 337 spec GTI with the drivetrain, suspension, bodykit, etc. of the R32


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (ASurroca)*

I am not a expert on business expenses, however, I believe that crash testing cars would be able to be deducted on the basis that it is a business expense.
In order to do business the cars must be tested per government regs. So is it possible that crash testing costs the manufacturers 0$?


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

if i'm spending that much money (or more) for a car, it will be for an STi... sorry VW...


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (vdub girl)*

holy archived threads batman!


----------



## cgjones (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

Hi, i've recently paid 26k (thats pounds not dollars guys) for a new R32 in Deep Blue Pearl with full black leather interior and factory fit sun-roof, what a car you cant put a price on it..every time i drive it i just smile


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (gti2k)*

yes i would! it's a great car to buy for 30k, sure i'd buy other cars for around 30k but i think the R32 is worth it.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6maniac2 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

what do you meen ?? msrp is $29100.00, and there is no premium,unlike Mitsubishi, and Subaru...the STI's in my area are going for $35000.oo, as well as the evo's...give me a break


----------



## vr6maniac2 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Would You Pay Up To 30K For The R32 GOLF (VR6guy)*

go to Gunther in Coral Springs....$29100.00 plus leather of course


----------

